# land for sale



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 24, 2004)

hey guys, I saw this ad in the local paper today.

Atkinson County.
2711 Ac for sale. Only 495.00$ per acre.
will split in half, cutover hunting tract with scattered timber
food plots and great interior road system. long paved road frontage. Big Deer, Turkey,Wild Hogs and Ducks.

Owners Number is 478-986-4324.


----------



## larryefrance (Aug 24, 2008)

*Land*

Would Like To Have About 50 Acres


----------



## CrippledCoon (Aug 24, 2008)

I bet that place doesnt have a tree on it......


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 24, 2008)

At $495/acre it doesn't have to have trees.  I live in the next co north of there and haven't seen anything that cheap per acre in many years, regardless of what was/wasn't on it.  Of course, $1.3 mil is a lot of money, no matter if it is cheap/acre.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 24, 2008)

CrippledCoon said:


> I bet that place doesnt have a tree on it......



I bet is does now since this was posted 4 years ago.


----------



## brownhounds (Aug 24, 2008)

that has to be a typo.  are you sure he didnt mean 4,950 per acre?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 9, 2008)

It is in a conservation program with the state - Which means all you can do with it basically is hunt on it. I don't think you can cut timber or build houses or anything.


----------

